# Duyuru > Önemli Kitaplar >  şu Öilgin Türkler

## atoybil

şU üILGIN TüRKLER 

YamanTurk bildirdi: "
İsimlerinin önünde bir yığın akademik kariyer taşıyan kelli felli adamlar, büyük gazetelerin köşelerinde günlük yazılar yazan anlı şanlı gazeteciler, konuştuklarında ağızlarından çıkan sözcükler ülke gündemini belirleyen ğkravatlı efendilerğ zaman zaman tuhaf çıkışlar yaparak gördüğü hiç bir şey karşısında şaşırmamaya kesin kararlı olan bu fakiri bile şaşırtmayı başarıyorlar.

Geçen haftalarda ülke gündemini belirleyen önemli konulardan bir tanesi eski Kültür Bakanlarından Fikri Durmuş SAĞLARğ ın hatıralarını yazdığı kitapta sözünü ettiği MİTğ çi gazeteci olayı idi. Fikri Durmuş SAĞLAR bir gazetecinin MİT adına çalıştığını, MİTğ e kasetlerle bilgi götürdüğünü ima ediyor ve ğeğer O kendi açıklamazsa ben kitabımda ismini açıklayacağımğ tehdidinde bulunuyordu. 

Kuyuya atılan bu deli taşına, mütareke basınının köşe başlarını işgal eden ve kayışı kopuk Moskof tüfengi gibi köşelerinden kalkmaya hiç niyeti olmayan ülkemin ğakıllılarığ öyle bir sarıldılar ki, gazetelerde bu isimlerin kimler olabileceği konusunda isimler yayınlanmaya ve hatta anketler yapılmaya başlandı. 
Hatırlayanlarınız olacaktır, birkaç ay öncede bu tarz bir olay yaşanmış ve Türk kamuoyu günlerce MİTğ ten maaş alan gazetecilerimizin kimliğini konuşur, tartışır olmuştu.

En son iddia ise daha da marjinal. Malumunuz şu günlerde her TüRKğ ün neredeyse başucu kitabı haline gelen bir eser var. şU üILGIN TüRKLER.. Prof. Dr. Yalçın KüüüK bu kitabın MİT tarafından yazdırıldığı iddiasını ortaya attı. Ve millet işi gücü bıraktı son bir haftadır bunu konuşur oldu. Bu iddianın 29 Ekim Cumhuriyet Bayramından hemen önce ortaya atılması da manidar olmakla birlikte bunu bir başka yazıya bırakıp konumuza dönelim..

Yalçın KüüüKğ ü herkes gibi bende kitaplarından tanıyorum. Ve lakin kitaplarını okuduğumda yazdıklarından gerçek olduğu varsayımından yola çıkarak uzun süre kendime gelememiştim. Zira kendisi ülkenin neredeyse yarısından fazlasını ve yöneticilerin tamamına yakının. Sabatayist olmakla itham ediyordu. Kendi deyimiyle Yalçın KüüüK ğBaba tarafından işbirlikçi, anne tarafından ihtilalciğ ve yine kendi deyimiyle tamamen Fransız kültürüyle yetiştirilmiş. ülkenin meselelerine ve Türk Milletiğ nin hassasiyetlerine ğFRANSIZ KALMASININğ nedeni Fransız kültürüyle yetiştirilmiş olmasından kaynaklanıyor olabilir mi bilmiyorum doğrusu..

Zat-ı Muhterem (!) diyor ki, ğşU üILGIN TüRKLER kitabını MİT yani derin devlet yazdırmıştır.ğ
üncelikle şunu söylemeliyim ki, şU üILGIN TüRKLER adlı kitabı bir İstanbul ğ Ankara seyahatim sırasında okudum.. Yolculuk bittiğinde gözlerim kan çanağına dönmüştü ama yorgunluktan değil, ağlamaktan.. Zira o mücadeleyi okumuyor adeta yeniden yaşıyorsunuz. Kurtuluş ve kuruluş destanımızı böylesi güzellikte anlatan bir eseri MİT yazdırsa ne olur, bunun kime ne zararı olur? Namuslu vatanını milletini seven Türk aydını böyle bir bilgiye sahipse ve bunu kamuoyuyla paylaşma ihtiyacı hissediyorsa bu şekilde MİT sanki bir başka ülkenin servisi imiş gibi küçümseyerek, aşağılayarak, itham ederek değil, göğsünü gererek ve bununla gurur duyarak açıklamalıydı. Ancak her fırsatta TüRK DEVLETİNİ ecnebilere jurnalleyerek evlerindeki vitrinleri ödüllerle dolduran salon aydınlarından böyle bir girişim beklemek zaten safdillik olur..

MİT bazılarına neden böyle batıyor acaba..?

MİT yani açık yazılışıyla MİLLİ İSTİHBARAT TEşKİLATI 6 Temmuz 1965 tarih ve 644 sayılı Milli İstihbarat Teşkilatı Kanunu'yla "Başbakanlığa" bağlı olarak kurulmuştur. Anayasa çerçevesinde görev tanımlaması yapılmış ve yasalar çerçevesinde Türk Devletinin ebed müddet yaşaması için mücadele yürüten bir kurumdur. MİT kendi web sitesinde Anayasa ile belirlenen görev tanımlamasını şu şekilde yapmaktadır: 

ğBüyük Türk Milletine hizmet için var olan ve görev ve yetkileri bu amaç doğrultusunda belirlenmiş bulunan Milli İstihbarat Teşkilatı; 
Türkiye Cumhuriyetinin; 

ülkesi ve milleti ile bütünlüğüne, 

Varlığına, bağımsızlığına ve güvenliğine, 

Anayasal düzenine ve milli gücünü meydana getiren bütün unsurlarına, 
karşı içten ve dıştan yöneltilen mevcut ve muhtemel faaliyetler hakkında milli güvenlik istihbaratını Devlet çapında oluşturmakğğ

Hal böyle iken bu salon aydınları birbirlerine pislik atmak istediklerinde neden hemen ğMİTğ üİğ yakıştırması yaparlar? MİT bir başka ülkenin İstihbarat Servisi midir ki, insanlar bunu itham edici, küçültücü ve aşağılayıcı bir şekilde kullanmaktadırlar anlamak mümkün değil.
Acaba bu karanlık aydınlar için ğTürk Milletiğ nin bölünmez bütünlüğü, varlığı, bağımsızlığı ve güvenliğiğ bir anlam ifade etmiyor mu?

Böyle bir yazıyı yazmak düşüncesinde bile değildim. Ve lakin bugün YENİüAĞ GAZETESİğ nde yazılarını beğenerek okuduğum Arslan TEKİN Beyğ in konuşa ilişkin görüşlerini okuyunca kalemi elime almadan edemedim..
Milliyetçi Yazar Arslan TEKİNğ de diyor ki; ğBen şu üılgın Türkler kitabını okumadım ve okumayacağım.ğ 
Buyurun buradan yakın. ülkenin Milliyetçi Vatansever aydını, milli mücadelenin en güzel şekilde anlatıldığı bir eserini bu şekilde takdim ederse varın gerisini siz düşününğ

Ukalalık etmek gibi olmasın ama iyi bir okuyucuyumdur. Kendimi bildim bileli de okurum. Benim en değerli hazinem kitaplarımdır. O yüzden açık yüreklilikle söylüyorum ki şU üILGIN TüRKLER kitabını mutlaka ama mutlaka en az bir kez okumalısınız..

Milli hislerinizin şahlandığını ve mücadele azminizin yükseldiğini hissedeceksiniz.. Ve Allahğ a sizi TüRK yarattığı için bir kez daha şükredeceksinizğ.
Son sözğ
üılgın Türkler, şU üILGIN TüRKLERğ i okuyor, okumaya devam ediyor.. 
üünkü geçmişimizden hız alıyor geleceğimizğ
29 Ekim 2005
üncelikle şunu söylemeliyim ki, şU üILGIN TüRKLER adlı kitabı bir İstanbul ğ Ankara seyahatim sırasında okudum.. Yolculuk bittiğinde gözlerim kan çanağına dönmüştü ama yorgunluktan değil, ağlamaktan.. Zira o mücadeleyi okumuyor adeta yeniden yaşıyorsunuz. Kurtuluş ve kuruluş destanımızı böylesi güzellikte anlatan bir eseri MİT yazdırsa ne olur, bunun kime ne zararı olur? Namuslu vatanını milletini seven Türk aydını böyle bir bilgiye sahipse ve bunu kamuoyuyla paylaşma ihtiyacı hissediyorsa bu şekilde MİT sanki bir başka ülkenin servisi imiş gibi küçümseyerek, aşağılayarak, itham ederek değil, göğsünü gererek ve bununla gurur duyarak açıklamalıydı. Ancak her fırsatta TüRK DEVLETİNİ ecnebilere jurnalleyerek evlerindeki vitrinleri ödüllerle dolduran salon aydınlarından böyle bir girişim beklemek zaten safdillik olur..MİT bazılarına neden böyle batıyor acaba..?MİT yani açık yazılışıyla MİLLİ İSTİHBARAT TEşKİLATI 6 Temmuz 1965 tarih ve 644 sayılı Milli İstihbarat Teşkilatı Kanunu'yla "Başbakanlığa" bağlı olarak kurulmuştur. Anayasa çerçevesinde görev tanımlaması yapılmış ve yasalar çerçevesinde Türk Devletinin ebed müddet yaşaması için mücadele yürüten bir kurumdur. MİT kendi web sitesinde Anayasa ile belirlenen görev tanımlamasını şu şekilde yapmaktadır: Hal böyle iken bu salon aydınları birbirlerine pislik atmak istediklerinde neden hemen ğMİTğ üİğ yakıştırması yaparlar? MİT bir başka ülkenin İstihbarat Servisi midir ki, insanlar bunu itham edici, küçültücü ve aşağılayıcı bir şekilde kullanmaktadırlar anlamak mümkün değil.Acaba bu karanlık aydınlar için bir anlam ifade etmiyor mu?Böyle bir yazıyı yazmak düşüncesinde bile değildim. Ve lakin bugün YENİüAĞ GAZETESİğ nde yazılarını beğenerek okuduğum Arslan TEKİN Beyğ in konuşa ilişkin görüşlerini okuyunca kalemi elime almadan edemedim..Milliyetçi Yazar Arslan TEKİNğ de diyor ki;Buyurun buradan yakın. ülkenin Milliyetçi Vatansever aydını, milli mücadelenin en güzel şekilde anlatıldığı bir eserini bu şekilde takdim ederse varın gerisini siz düşününğUkalalık etmek gibi olmasın ama iyi bir okuyucuyumdur. Kendimi bildim bileli de okurum. Benim en değerli hazinem kitaplarımdır. O yüzden açık yüreklilikle söylüyorum ki şU üILGIN TüRKLER kitabını mutlaka ama mutlaka en az bir kez okumalısınız..Milli hislerinizin şahlandığını ve mücadele azminizin yükseldiğini hissedeceksiniz.. Ve Allahğ a sizi TüRK yarattığı için bir kez daha şükredeceksinizğ.Son sözğüılgın Türkler, şU üILGIN TüRKLERğ i okuyor, okumaya devam ediyor.. üünkü geçmişimizden hız alıyor geleceğimizğ 29 Ekim 2005"

----------

